# Twelve-tone Serial Jazz on Eight-String Nylon Guitar



## Keytarist (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope that this video is going to be new for you.

I don't know if this composition or improvisation is actually based on a tone row as dodecaphony. Interesting though.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 19, 2009)

Very fun, I really love the movement of the piece. I think that this is more of a composition than a complete improvisation, it almost looks like he was sight-reading while he was playing. Thanks again!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 20, 2009)

12 Tone is so fun to write with, in fact I'm using it to write a drone song right now.


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 20, 2009)

I love 12 tone, your ears and brain try so hard to hear any kind of trend but after a while they kinda give up and the detachment from rules actually makes it interesting in a way that you wouldn't judge other music. You hear the music without applying the conditioning to sound that we all have. How pretentious does that sound?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't call it serialism, but it's cool. Anybody else hear him singing toward the end? I'm tired, I might be hallucinating.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 20, 2009)

really nice


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 20, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> I wouldn't call it serialism, but it's cool. Anybody else hear him singing toward the end? I'm tired, I might be hallucinating.



Yeah, I hear that too. 

I think I posted this Sir in a 12 tone thread I opened. I really like this music. I don't know what he's doing for sure, but I love the "chaos".


----------



## Keytarist (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually is silly to believe that he is improvisating , unless he is a genius descent of Mozart's lineage, not as we mortals are.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 20, 2009)

It's things like this that give me hope for the future of music.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 21, 2009)

Keytarist said:


> Actually is silly to believe that he is improvisating , unless he is a genius descent of Mozart's lineage, not as we mortals are.


I'm guessing that he has played around with the tune enough to get a feel for it, if he is, in fact, improvising. It would be really cool if he is.



TimothyLeary said:


> Yeah, I hear that too.
> 
> I think I posted this Sir in a 12 tone thread I opened. I really like this music. I don't know what he's doing for sure, but I love the "chaos".





shadowlife said:


> It's things like this that give me hope for the future of music.
> Thanks for the link.



I love using twelve tone techniques in musical ways when I do my own compositions. Glad to see that others share my tastes.


----------

